# Single battery for trolling motor and engine?



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Pull starting a 20 is usually pretty easy. Try it to be sure. Some Yamahas are a bitch to start cold. You may encounter problems with interference if you're running your gps/fish finder off the same battery as the TM. Maybe a smaller battery for the motor and electronics would work. A motorcycle battery would do and they don't weigh much.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I ran my Yamaha 90 2s and a 55#iPilot off of one 45# size 27 battery for a while before I had an "almost" didn't start event. So I bought a 32# AGM battery for just the TM and ran that until for a while until I bought another 32# AGM battery when the sz 27 got weak. Ran that for quite a while until a couple situations involving current and fast swimming fish motivated me to upgrade to 80# and 24V. Now that I've got around 100# more batteries and TM on my boat I can't say I notice that much of a difference in draft, but the there is no comparison in how much stronger the 80# TM is over the 55# and the stamina of the 24V battery set-up makes forgetting to charge the batteries on Saturday night no big deal.

In hind sight I should have spent my starting budget on an 80# 24V tiller TM with decent batteries than the iPilot.

Although 100# more for batteries may sink your Riverhawk...buy waders.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have ran my 45lbs troller and yamaha 20hp for years off of either a single group 27 or 29. If it's a 4-stroke then it's really easy to start with the rescue rope. If it's a variable speed tm and you use mostly the lower settings you can go all day without issue. If it runs low, crank up the motor and just idle for a bit while you have lunch, if memory serves it kicks of 6amps at idle and 10 or 12amps at WOT.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a B60 w/ a 20 merc, I ran the largest walmart deep/starting battery 29? for TM w/o any problem. I mounted the batt. up front for weight and mounted a lawnmower batt. for starting under rear "deck",


----------

